# online bow shoot



## bam_bam (Jun 17, 2007)

I remember several years ago on huntingnet.com trad forum there was a online bow shoot. how it worked was people signed up for it and you were sent a paper target which you shot 5 arrows at 20 yards and sent the target back to the host. usually there was a small prize for the winner for that month and differnt people hosted it every month. i thought it might be fun to try for the trad bow guys on here. of course it would all have to be by the honor system but all the guys i have had dealings with here seem to be stand up fellers. so what yall think?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2007)

What the heck, I'll play if it get's going. I might get a little embarrassed when I send my target back though. 

Why not just let folks print out a target on 8.5 x 11 copy paper? Perhaps three each sending in your best group. If you miss the paper you'll just have less holes to count.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 17, 2007)

that sounds good


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2007)

bam_bam said:


> that sounds good



That was just a suggestion, I'll play no matter how it is done. Are you gonna take charge if there is enough interests?


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 17, 2007)

i'd be interested it'd probably be pretty fun


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in. Sounds like it might be fun.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 17, 2007)

what i was thinking was i would start the first shoot and see how it goes. then maybe someone else could host the next one. any suggestions?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2007)

bam_bam said:


> any suggestions?



Just wondering if it is really necessary to mail targets when all we have to do is post a pic of our own.  Perhaps a one inch dot made by outlining a quarter then shading it in would keep everything in perspective for comparison purposes.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah that would be easier.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 17, 2007)

Im in, ok how many rounds do we shoot? Do we shoot a couple and then post our best of three or just go out and do our best first group? And how many arrows per group?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 17, 2007)

it is my belief that the suggestion that al had is the best. i tried to make a target and put it as a file and post it on here but i dont know how so i think outlining a quater is the best . what i suggest as the rules are simple, make a target set it up pace off 20 yards and shoot 5 arrows at it take a picture of the target with the arrows still in the target and one without the arrows so we can see exactly where the arrows hit. this little contest will be on the honor system. i think we will start next month that should give enough time for everyone to speak up and participate. who ever wants in p.m me and i will set up a list at the end of this month. what does everyone think about that?

oh and the winner of the month will get some sort of prize.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 17, 2007)

can my target be a big poster board ??????? LOL


----------



## Slasher (Jun 17, 2007)

bam_bam said:


> of course it would all have to be by the honor system



I'm game... but I may not have much honor left after y'all seeing some of my groups....   

New season, new bow...  I'm working the kinks out... arrow seemed to be tuned and set up... FINALLY... but I'm not quite @ 20 yds just yet


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 18, 2007)

ky_longbow said:


> can my target be a big poster board ??????? LOL



shure as long as it has a 1 inch bullseye


----------



## maconducks (Jun 18, 2007)

i'm in..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's site with a bunch of FREE target to chose from

http://www.targetz.com/


I did this one to see how it printed on 8x11

Ok it prints just fine maybe you guys will find one that works for ya.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks, what do the rest of you guys think? i would like to make this a colabrative effort


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the target link Labs, that's great!!! 

I like the one inch red dot with one inch grids. Sure would make it easy to score.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 19, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Thanks for the target link Labs, that's great!!!
> 
> I like the one inch red dot with one inch grids. Sure would make it easy to score.



i agree. lets use that one that way everyones will be the same.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2007)

are ya'll talking about the first one, red dot 1" squares and the 4 black squares?

john


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> are ya'll talking about the first one, red dot 1" squares and the 4 black squares?
> 
> john



Yep.


----------



## fflintlock (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in too.
When are we going to start this here shoot ?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 21, 2007)

probly the first of next month.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 21, 2007)

im in sounds like a good idea! also wife just started shooting and she wants in to I believe!


----------



## MCW1984 (Jul 2, 2007)

what is the latest on the shoot?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2007)

Chinquapin and I will be doing some fun shooting together this morning so we will go ahead and shoot our targets. I'll take a few pic's and post them later today. I have the targets printed out and ready to go. I hope I can get three out of five in the target.


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you doing this for traditional on;ly or you going to include compound bows


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 2, 2007)

traditional only.... i will try to get a prize of some sort up for the winner. 

looks like the participants are :
AL33

chinquapin

choctawlb

reviveourhomes

Ky longbow

slasher

macon ducks

fflintlock

skeeterbit......



good shooting fellers.....


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, after I shot with Chinquapin I went back and read the rule about taking a photo with the arrows in the target.me! If that disqualifies me then that's OK, ain't likely my score would win anything anyway.

I was thinking we could shoot three targets and post our best out of three but that isn't in the rules either so I will use my first one but will post pic's of all three. Ain't nuthin' to brag about that's for sure.

We put two targets on the Blob target and I shot at the one on the right. We shot from a tape measured 20 yards. On the #1 target Ben tried to help me out with one of his shots. That's the hole with the little smiley and his name beside it.

On the #2 target I hit the paper 5 out of 5 times (missed highlighting one of holes on the lower left) but not even close to the red dot and on the #3 target I only hit the paper two times but both were pretty much on the money. The other three were just off the paper on the left.

Chinquapin had a bad blistered finger from a worn out shooting glove and wasn't on his game this morning. He declined turning in his target. Really, he shoots pretty darn good but I could tell that finger was giving him problems.

I was shooting my 65#, 66" Osage/Bamboo Bobby Lofton Choctaw Hunter longbow and wooden arrows.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2007)

Al glad to see you guys could get some use out of the link for the targets. I went thru that site and printed up a bunch of different ones so Rebecca could have a bunch of stuff to shoot at with her 22. Maybe I should pull my Bear whitetail compund off of the wall and just for grins and giggles see what i can do ain't shot it in 10 years or better it's probaly older then a lot of folks on the site 

Good shooting to all in the contest


----------



## Slasher (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, just printed them out... hopefully get some decent weather to be able to go and "shoot at" one...


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

im in i will shoot this afternoon and post some pics

john


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 3, 2007)

thats ok al we will still use your first target


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

ok here are my 3 they got better as i shot 

this is #1






#2






#3


----------



## Slasher (Jul 3, 2007)

*YOWSERS!!! I Only shot one target...*

and it wasn't pretty...

I hadn't shot 20 yds with the new bow yet, so...










But I was happy to hit the paper 3x and the actual target twice!!! I am learning and taking it slow... I definitely need to start taking it out of the garage(blind baling) and get to really shooting!!! Just over 2 months to get ready!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW John, you got tuned in on that third round!

Keep at it Slasher, sometimes it takes a while getting to know your bow and finding the perfect arrows for it. 

I'm going to put up some more targets just to see how much, if any, I can improve. First thing I am going to do is find five arrows I can count on. When I first started out with a few practice rounds I lost a fletching on one arrow then had  a nock split on another one. I grabbed two more woodies from a different batch and shot them without knowing if they would fly well or not. I had three tapered shafts left that flew great and the two I grabbed I am not so sure about. I know, sounds like I am making excuses but I'm not, I'm just thinking out loud about how I want to do  better. Anyone besides me thinking the same?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

heck Al i been practicing since we started talking about this thing. shooting almost every day, but not at the target, just a broken arrow for a point of aim.(something to look at) today was the first time shooting at our targets. it blew my mind how i get good groups on a broken arrow and am all over the paper till i realy started to bore a hole in the red spot.......concentration(sp) thats the key, as i found out tonight, im no pro at this thing and heck i miss more than i hit but i found out to night you have to realy bore a hole in what you want to hit.......

john


----------



## Slasher (Jul 3, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Keep at it Slasher, sometimes it takes a while getting to know your bow and finding the perfect arrows for it.
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud about how I want to do  better. Anyone besides me thinking the same?



Thanks Al!!! Encouragement always helps... This is my 4th year with trad, last year being the first that I really hunted... 

I am reteaching myself as before I used a referenced gap style of shooting, but found that hunting I had trouble on picking a spot, guestimating yardage all while trying to will the deer into a shooting lane and offering me a shot... too much going on at once... 

SO once I got the new bow at the end of May, I spent the first 4 weeks in the garage, blind baling... focussing on: perfect *T* form, a consistent anchor, and a smooth release... As I start aiming and backing up, I find that I need to go back to the baling every 12 shots or so, just to ensure I am keeping the fundamentals going... Guess its time to start stump shooting and getting on it!!! 

Here was my last group @ 14 yds... I like the group, but not the location of the arrows... 





I hope to have a group like John did there at the end before the season opens...


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

slasher; what is blind bale shooting?? heck man your 14yrd group looks awesome!!!!! i find that if i don't bore a hole in one spot i can't hit squat! these targets blew my mind as there is so many spots.....im really gonna have to bear down on my concentration   

john


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> heck Al i been practicing since we started talking about this thing. shooting almost every day, but not at the target, just a broken arrow for a point of aim.(something to look at) today was the first time shooting at our targets. it blew my mind how i get good groups on a broken arrow and am all over the paper till i realy started to bore a hole in the red spot.......concentration(sp) thats the key, as i found out tonight, im no pro at this thing and heck i miss more than i hit but i found out to night you have to realy bore a hole in what you want to hit.......
> 
> john



When I concentrate on the spot AND stay focused on it THROUGH the shot is when I do best. So easy to want to see where the arrow is going to hit before it gets there.

What you said about the broken arrow versus the paper is SO true for me too. That little piece of arrow forces you to aim small. That's why I can pin a squirrel to the ground and miss a deer or turkey by a foot at the same distance of the squirrel.

Slasher, that is a VERY good group!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

yep same for me to Al. it's funny how you change one thing (like going from the broken arrow to the paper) and it can throw you way off.

john


----------



## Slasher (Jul 3, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> slasher; what is blind bale shooting??


No aiming... just shooting blind up close... I usually set my target on my workbench... and concentrate on one aspect of shooting... such as anchor... release.. not dropping my bow arm...



John Cooper said:


> heck man your 14yrd group looks awesome!!!!! john


Thanks... thats about as far as I normally shoot here in suburbia... Too bad its about 6in low right from my aiming point...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 3, 2007)

well yall, i learned that the 20 yards i have shot my whole life was more like 16 or 17 ( curse these short legs and misleading paces!!!) that "REAL" 20 yards was a bit further than i thought. tape measures don't lie!!!  i absolutely can't hit a target with a spot or circle on it so i was pretty proud to hit it 4 out of 5 times. i only shoot 2 arrows at a time ( lots of arrows bother me too!!!) so i took 3 pics, the 5th shot , who knows what happened? i felt a little pluck though. oh well started out pretty good. only shot one target, don't know if i would have improved or not!!! this has been fun watching yall though. for an explanation of my "target". i have a thread in the outdoor photo section called "have i got a deal for you" little bit of fun!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2007)

Good shootin' Feral!!!!

Maybe this will help in walking off yardages: 
A long time ago the Roman military figured out that the average height soldier (5'10" +/-) walked an average of five feet per two normal steps. Because they walked everywhere they needed to know how long a march would take them from one point to another. I am 5' 10+" and have tested this.
It is amazing how close you can come to measuring distances with this method. Give it a try yourself by walking off the 20 yards you measured out. Take normal steps and count every other step. In other words, each two steps equals a count of one. You should end up with 12 counts of 2 steps equaling 5' per count. 5X 12 = 60 divided by 3 = 20 yards. I'm willing to bet you will be within a foot or two of stepping on the 20 yard line on your 12th count.
Regardless of one's height or leg length, they can determine their own averages for a normal step with a little practice. The hard part is not taking a stride longer than necessary. This method is much more reliable than trying to take individual yardage steps.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2007)

slasher; by blind do you close your eyes? also your arrows might be a little weak for your bow(i think im right)if they are going right. what set up you shooting?

john


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 4, 2007)

*scoring*

great shooting guys! i have figured one thing out, i am not good a running a contest. i havent even said anything about scoring 

this is what i had running in my brain

the red circle is 10 points the squares around the 10 ring would be 8 points and so forth and your top squares will be 2 points anything not in the squares are a zero and if you cut a line you will get the higher score (example Mr. Al has a score of 22) how does that sound to yall?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2007)

bam_bam said:


> great shooting guys! i have figured one thing out, i am not good a running a contest. i havent even said anything about scoring
> 
> this is what i had running in my brain
> 
> the red circle is 10 points the squares around the 10 ring would be 8 points and so forth and your top squares will be 2 points anything not in the squares are a zero and if you cut a line you will get the higher score (example Mr. Al has a score of 22) how does that sound to yall?



Sounds good to me, that means I got a 18 out of a possible 50. Not sure how you came up with 22 for my score. I see two 8's and one 2. I did not hit the red dot.

BTW, if anyone gets all five arrows in the red circle I want to know if you did it without busting a nock.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2007)

OK, just for funzies I shot the target again this morning. This time I used my Jodie Cole longbow, 64" and 58# and I shot 5575 GT carbons weighted with 100 gr inserts. This is NOT an excuse, I repeat, NOT an excuse, but after getting used to shooting the larger diameter woodies I have noticed I shoot left with the skinny carbons from the near center shot bows. Being a lefty shooter it makes since to me that the smaller diameter carbons would do this. Anyone else ever experience this? 

The following pic's are in order of my first, second, and third rounds of five arrows. I then shot a group of 10. Again, certainly nothing to brag about but at least I kept nearly all of them on the paper this time.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 4, 2007)

this is how i counted it


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2007)

That hole you counted as 4 is not mine. That was one of Ben's and I put his name on it. bam-bam, are you  reading my post or just looking at the pictures?

I appreciate you feeling sorry for me and trying to up my score a bit.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 4, 2007)

well i seen the smilie face but didnt put 2 and 2 together....i am wee tard ded......

so you got 18


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 5, 2007)

well looks like feral one is in the lead with 26 points....now just waiting on the other guys to jump in


----------



## halrowland (Jul 5, 2007)

Al, I just saw this post and rushed out and shot 5 arrows but they all went in the same quarter size hole.  You believe that don't you?   Oh yeah, and I shot from 70 yds at a pig target!   Heh heh heh


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2007)

halrowland said:


> Al, I just saw this post and rushed out and shot 5 arrows but they all went in the same quarter size hole.  You believe that don't you?   Oh yeah, and I shot from 70 yds at a pig target!   Heh heh heh



Of course I believe you Hal! I ain't about to question your integrity 'causin it might cost me a hog huntin' invite. You da man Hal! Awesome shootin' for sure.


----------

